# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة التاريخ >  المناخ  ... و التاريخ ... فضية حورس 2010

## د. أمل

المنــــاخ و التــــاريخ  ..  هكذا بدأت الفكرة ..




             بعد صيف طويل حار جدًا , على غير طبيعة المناخ فى مصر .. تذكرت التغيرات التدريجية التى حدثت فى المناخ المصرى على مدى أكثر من عقدين من الزمان ..
   و تذكرت أيضًا كيف كنا نرتدى المعاطف و الملابس الشتوية الثقيلة , أثناء ذهابنا لعيد ميلاد إحدى صديقاتى فى شهر نوفمبر , و كيف كان يبدأ هطول المطر فى شهر أكتوبر و يستمر غالبًا حتى شهر مارس ..

        ما الذى حدث ..؟ و ما السبب فى ذلك ..؟؟

      طالعنا مؤخرًا تصريحات علماء الأرصاد عن تزحزح حزامى الأمطار من الهند لباكستان , و السخونة من الجزيرة العربية إلى البحر الأحمر و شمال أفريقيا ..  و أن النشاط الإنسانى ليس هو السبب فى هذه التغيرات , حيث أن ذلك يستلزم استمرار هذا النشاط الإنسانى لفترات طويلة تتعدى المائة عام , و على مساحة كبيرة لا تقل عن نصف الكرة الأرضية ..

  و حسب معلوماتى الضئيلة , لاحظت أن كل النقوش و التماثيل الفرعونية , كانت لأناس يرتدون ملابس صيفية خفيفة ..
 فهل توجد نقوش أجهلها تدل على استخدام ملابس شتوية ثقيلة ..؟
  هل يوجد ما يدل على هطول أمطار فى مصر القديمة ..؟ 
  و كيف كان المناخ فى مصر الفرعونية ..؟
  و هل يمكن للمناخ أن يعيد نفسه كما يقال عن التاريخ ..؟
  و هل توجد دورات مناخية متكررة ..؟
 علمًا بأن التقويم القبطى و الذى كان ينطبق بغاية الدقة على المناخ المصرى الذى عرفناه  قبل الآن , قد بدأ منذ أقل من ألفى سنة فقط ..

   و للإجابة عن هذه التساؤلات , بدأت رحلة البحث عبر الشبكة العنكبوتية , عن تاريخ المناخ فى مصر ..
 و قد تطرق بى البحث لمواضيع متنوعة و شيقة إلى حد ما .. و بإذن الله سأسرد عليكم ما وجدته موضوعًا تلو الآخر بعد ترجمته ..
   لأنى للأسف لم أجد مواضيع باللغة العربية تشبع فضولى .. 

     ألقاكم قريبًا جدًا بإذن الله ..

----------


## fishawy

موضوع مشوق..... ونحن في الإنتظار
وفقك الله

----------


## ابن طيبة

*اهلا داوداو*
*هاقولك اللي عندي* 
*بس طبعا بعد ما استفاد من المعلومات المترجمة*
*و الف شكر مقدما علي ما ستبذليه من مجهود*
*دمتي بكل خير*
**

----------


## د. أمل

> موضوع مشوق..... ونحن في الإنتظار
> وفقك الله



  شكرًا لتشجيعك أخى الكريم ..
 سعدت بمرورك ..

----------


## د. أمل

> *اهلا داوداو*
> *هاقولك اللي عندي* 
> *بس طبعا بعد ما استفاد من المعلومات المترجمة*
> *و الف شكر مقدما علي ما ستبذليه من مجهود*
> *دمتي بكل خير*
> **



    طب قول , و أنا أقول ..
 أخى الكريم ابن طيبة ..
  قول اللى عندك يمكن توفر علىَّ شوية معلومات .. أنا أختك برضه ..
 و ماعنديش كتب تاريخ .. و معلوماتى من خلال النت علشان كده معظمها مش بالعربى ..
 و ما تخافش حاترجم برضه بإذن الله .. لأنها مواضيع كتيييييييييييير عن المناخ و الملابس و البيوت و أى حاجة ألاقيها فى سكتى ..
 :f2:

----------


## د. أمل

يحاول الباحثون استكشاف كيفية تعامل المصريين القدماء مع تغير المناخ , حيث أن الاستراتيجيات التى استخدمها قدماء المصريين يمكن أن تكون ملائمة لارتفاع درجات الحرارة العالمية اليوم ..

        ضمن اهتمام علماء العالم بإيجاد وسائل لاحتواء ظاهرة الاحتباس الحرارى , تجمع الباحثون فى مصر بحثًا عن إجابات من ماضى البلاد الفرعونى , تساعدهم فى علاج المشاكل البيئية فى الوقت الحاضر ..
    فمصر , بجانب ثروتها الأثرية التى لا تُقارَن , هى الدولة العربية الأكثر ازدحامًا بالسكان , و من المتوقع أن يتضاعف تعداد سكانها بحلول سنة 2050 إلى 160 مليونًا وفق التقديرات ..

        و قد ظلت آثار تغير المناخ مُهمَلة فى مصر لفترة طويلة , رغم أنها (مصر) تعتمد إلى حد كبير على دلتا النيل الخصبة لإطعام سكانها المتزايد عددهم وسط مخاوف من تآكل الأراضى ..

        و قد تم انعقاد مؤتمر فى سبتمبر الماضى 2010 فى القاهرة , استمر لمدة ثلاثة أيام , و ضم خبراء يأملون فى فهم كيفية تعامل المصريين القدماء مع تغير المناخ , و هم الذين تمكنوا من تشييد أهرامات الجيزة الشهيرة ..
     فقد عرف المصريون القدماء ديناميكية الطبيعة و تكيفوا معها , و كان الإبداع المعمارى المصرى الذى تصدى للعواصف و الزلازل يخبئ كيفية الاحتراز من تغير المناخ . و هذا ما يحاول الخبراء كشفه ..

        و قال  شوكت يحيى  الباحث فى الجامعة الأمريكية بالقاهرة  " لقد آن الأوان لنحاول أن نتعلم من الماضى لاتخاذ قرارات أفضل لمستقبلنا .. و أن هناك حاجة ملحة لإجابات سريعة مشيرًا إلى تعرض حياة الملايين للخطر إذا اختفت الأراضى الثمينة الصالحة للزراعة .. و أن من خلال فهم المزيد حول كيفية تكيف المجتمعات مع بيئتهم , سنكون على استعداد أفضل للتخطيط و التكيف مع التحديات الحالية و المستقبلية التى تواجه دلتا النيل ..
   و شوكت يحيى من ضمن 200 من علماء الآثار و الجغرافيين و الجيولوجيين و المؤرخين من 25 دولة يأملون فى أن الاتحاد أو التعاون بين علم الآثار و الجيولوجيا سيمدنا بمفتاح الحل ..

      و هذا المؤتمر هو الأول من نوعه الذى يعقد فى مصر حيث أن علم الآثار دائمًا ما يتخذ نهجًا جامدًا أو كلاسيكيًا فى فهم الماضى ..

      و قال  Yann Tristant  من المعهد الفرنسى للآثار الشرقية  " إن علم المصريات التقليدى يجب أن يتكيف مع النهج الجديد , مثل كيف نعيد تكوين البيئة التى نشأ منها الناس " ..
      و قد ضم المعهد الفرنسى للآثار الشرقية جهوده مع المركز القومى للبحوث بفرنسا و المجلس الأعلى للآثار بمصر لإنشاء منصة لتبادل الأفكار التى قد تساعد الخبراء فى إيجاد حلول للمستقبل ..

       و قد قام المشاركون فى الندوة بإدراج نشرات غنية بالمواضيع التى تتراوح ما بين الحملات العسكرية الفرعونية إلى الزنجار أو ما يعرف بورنيش الصحراء و هو الذى يكون طبقة رقيقة صلبة فوق سطح التربة ..
       كان الهدف من هذه المناقشات هو كشف الأدلة الأثرية و الجيولوجية التى يمكن أن توضح كيف قاوم المصريون القدماء تغير المناخ و الدروس التى يمكن استخلاصها من ذلك ..

        و يعتقد الخبيران   Pierre Zignani  و  Matthieu Ghilardi  من المركز القومى للبحوث الفرنسى , أن هناك الكثير مما يمكن تعلمه من المهندسين المعماريين الذين قاموا بتصميم المعابد منذ قرون , و التى صمدت أمام ويلات الزمن ..
       فقد واجهت مصر القديمة الكثير من التغيرات المناخية و تمكنت من مقاومتها و برعت فى تشييد واحدة من أشهر الحضارات فى التاريخ ..
       و ذكرا فى ورقة ملحقة , أن هطول الأمطار الغزيرة بسبب تغير المناخ المُثبَت على مدى آلاف السنين و أحداث الفيضانات الكبرى من نهر النيل قد تم أخذها فى الاعتبار من قِبَل هؤلاء المهندسين المعماريين عند بنائهم للأبنية الدينية ..
  و أن البحث فى الماضى قد يوفر معلومات هامة جديدة تفوق معلوماتنا الأساسية الحالية .. 
  و أكد  Ghilardi  أن من الواضح أن الأحوال الجوية كانت مختلفة تمامًا فى مصر القديمة عما هى عليه الآن , لكن تسجيل كل الظواهر الطبيعية فى اللغة الهيروغليفية القديمة أو العمارة  ستساعد فى فهم كيف يمكن العيش بطريقة أفضل فى بيئة متغيرة ..

       و تساءل  محمود عبد المنعم من جامعة عين شمس إذا كان من الممكن أن تنهار رأس تمثال أبى الهول خلال القرن الحالى بسبب تغير المناخ .. حيث تحسب نسبة التجوية (نحت الصخور بتأثير الجو) لأبى الهول على 0,066 ملم فى السنة ..

                                                                                       من وكالة  فرانس برس 


    و قد قرأت فى موقع آخر أن هناك خلاف بين العلماء فمنهم من يقول بأن ارتفاع درجة الحرارة بمصر سيتسبب فى زيادة تبخر مياه النيل و بذلك ستدخل مصر فى أزمة مياه ..
    و يقول آخرون أن مياه الأمطار على هضبة الحبشة ستزداد و بالتالى تزيد كمية المياه المندفعة فى نهر النيل و سيزيد منسوب المياه ..


      إخوتى أردت أن أبدأ بهذا الموضوع قبل أن نتعمق فى عبق التاريخ .. أرجو ألا أكون قد أشعرتكم بالملل مبكرًا ..

----------


## ابن طيبة

*لا لم نشعر  بالملل و منتظظرين الكثير*
*و عندما انتهي من كتابة ما تحت يدي سانشره*
*بالتزامن مع ما تنشريه*
*تقبلي تقديري و احترامي الدائمين*
**

----------


## حمادو

*الأخت العزيزو دكتورة داو داو

استمتعت بقراءة المقدمة, ومنتظر إن شاء الله إكتمال الموضوع.

خالص التحية والشكر
*

----------


## سوما

موضوع كنت بسال عنه خصوصاً بعد رحلة الأقصر واسوان ,,,
كملى يا دكتورة واحنا معاكى ,,, تحياتى .. :f2:

----------


## د. أمل

العصـر المطيـر .. و العصـر الحـجـرى

       يعتقد الكثيرون منا أن صحراء مصر الغربية و الصحراء الكبرى بشمال أفريقيا , ما هى إلا صحارى أزلية .. بينما أثبتت الأبحاث الجيولوجية غير ذلك ..
       فقد تعرضت هذه المنطقة إلى عصور مطيرة لآلاف السنين , تقريبًا منذ 400 ألف سنة  إلى  130 ألف سنة من الآن , و انتشرت فيها غابات و حشائش السافانا .. و التى كانت مواكبة للعصر الحجرى ..

          و حسب الدراسات و الأبحاث الجيولوجية حول تاريخ الصحراء الغربية فى مصر , تم تقسيم تلك الفترة إلى العصر المطير الأول و العصر المطير الثانى .. و من المعتقد أن العصر المطير الثانى هو الذى واكب ظهور الإنسان لأول مرة فى مصر .. 
       و قد أثبتت الأبحاث أن هذا العصر كان منذ  130 ألف سنة  إلى 10 آلاف سنة مضت , أى استمر لما يقرب من  120 ألف سنة ..
  و اكتشف الباحثون عددًا من البحيرات الجافة المنتشرة فى الصحراء الغربية المصرية , و تم العثور على أدوات و آلات حجرية فى مناطق متعددة من تلك الصحراء مما يدل على تواجد الإنسان فى العصر الحجرى حول هذه البحيرات ..


           و قد وجد العلماء أدلة حفرية على مناخ مصر القديمة .. فقد قام علماء الأرض و الكواكب بجامعة واشنطن بسانت لويس بعمل دراسة و أبحاث على حفريات لقواقع متحجرة للتعرف على المناخ فى شمال أفريقيا منذ  130000 سنة ..
    إن هذه القواقع تكشف أدلة حول المناخ و البيئة فى مصر الغربية منذ سنوات طويلة . فقد ظهرت فترات من هطول الأمطار الغزيرة  - مقارنةً بالمعروفة فى الوقت الحاضر -  فى الصحراء خلال المليون سنة الماضية و لكن مدتها و كثافتها و تكرارها غير محددين ..

         و يستخدم العلماء النظائر المستقرة و تحليلات العناصر الثانوية من أحد أنواع قواقع المياه العذبة المتحجرة , و كربونات الطمى من بحيرة جافة صغيرة فى الواحات الخارجة فى صحراء مصر الغربية , لإعادة بناء أو استحداث الأحوال و الظروف المناخية أثناء حياة هذه البحيرة ..
        و أوضحت التحليلات صورة مدهشة لمصر القاحلة منذ  130000 سنة , و التى كانت فى الواقع حشائش سافانا مزدهرة و متكاملة مع وجود البشر و وحيد القرن و الزرافات و الحياة البرية الأخرى ..

        و قد وجدت أدلة كثيرة على وجود الإنسان , بالقرب من البحيرة على هيئة أدوات من العصر الحجرى الأوسط مثل الكاشطات و الأنصال الحجرية ..
        و لاحظ العلماء أن سُمك طبقة الطمى فى البحيرة يدل على أن المرحلة الرطبة و هطول الأمطار الغزيرة قد استمر لمدة لا تقل عن عدة آلاف من السنين ..  و تعتبر نسبة الأمطار فى هذه المنطقة الآن ضئيلة جدًا بمعدل 0,7 ملليمتر سنويًا , بينما توجد أدلة على هطول الأمطار بغزارة فى الماضى فى نفس المنطقة تصل إلى 600 ملليمتر فى السنة .. و هى لا تكفى لتحويلها إلى جنة فقط , بل تكفى لتحويل بيئة قاحلة إلى سافانا أصلية ..
         و أكدت التحاليل الجيوكيميائية أن المياه ظلت مستقرة تملأ البحيرة لمدة سنوات طويلة , ثم حدث تبخر شديد للبحيرة مما أدى إلى تقليصها فى الحجم إلى حد كبير و جعلها أكثر ملوحة ..



عصر  الجفـــــــــــاف

          منذ 7000 سنة قبل الميلاد أو ما يقرب من 10000 سنة قبل الآن , بدأ عصر الجفاف تدريجيًا فى الصحراء الغربية أو فى الجزء الغربى من مصر و استمر حتى تصحرت كل هذه المنطقة الغربية ..  و مع ذلك ظلت البحيرات الشاسعة وسط الصحراء الغربية لعدة مئات من السنين حتى جفت بعد ذلك ..
         و يعتقد البعض أن تغيرًا فى مدار الأرض قبل 12000 عام قد أدى إلى تغيرات مناخية أثرت على الرياح الموسمية , و بالتالى توقفت الأمطار و انهارت الزراعة , فنزح المصريون القدماء للعيش على ضفاف النيل و بدأ الاستقرار و قامت الحضارة المصرية الشهيرة و استمرت و ازدهرت ..

----------


## د. أمل

> *لا لم نشعر  بالملل و منتظظرين الكثير*
> *و عندما انتهي من كتابة ما تحت يدي سانشره*
> *بالتزامن مع ما تنشريه*
> *تقبلي تقديري و احترامي الدائمين*
> **



   أخى الكريم ..
  شكرًا لك .. و فى انتظار ما ستنشره ..

      لك كل التحية ..

----------


## د. أمل

> *الأخت العزيزو دكتورة داو داو
> 
> استمتعت بقراءة المقدمة, ومنتظر إن شاء الله إكتمال الموضوع.
> 
> خالص التحية والشكر
> *



    أهلًا يا حمادو ..
    ربنا يجبر بخاطرك ..
 بس اصبروا علىَّ شوية لأن البحث بياخد وقت طويييييييييييييييل جدًا ..
 و يا رب ما أخذلكم و يطلع الموضوع معقول ..

 شكرًا لك حمادو ..

----------


## د. أمل

> موضوع كنت بسال عنه خصوصاً بعد رحلة الأقصر واسوان ,,,
> كملى يا دكتورة واحنا معاكى ,,, تحياتى ..




     و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته ..
 منورة يا سوما ..
 ربنا يسهل .. لأن الموضوع طلع زحمة قوى  و متفرع ..

  شكرًا لمتابعتك ..

----------


## اليمامة

موضوع جميل وجديد أختى الغالية داوداو
والمناخ بالفعل أصبح من أكثر المظاهر التى تثير الإنتباه لما طرأ عليه من تغييرات فى الآونة الأخيرة
موضوع شيق أحسبه من الأهمية ..
والأخطر أن المناخ يؤثر على حالة الإنسان النفسية..
يارب ينضبط المناخ لكى تنضبط أمزجتنا
هههههههه
متابعة معاكى دكتورتنا العزيزة 
وشكراً على مجهودك...
 :f2:

----------


## د. أمل

حاولت الحصول على بعض الصور التوضيحية  .. 














بعض صور لسفانا حالية
فقط لتخيل الوضع آنذاك






فن صخرى وُجد بالقرب من دائرة من الأنقاض لمساكن حجرية 
تعود إلى العصر الحجرى الأخير ( نيوليثيك) فى الواحات الداخلة






رسوم فى أحد كهوف صحراء مصر الغربية
تعود إلى ما قبل التاريخ






رأس سهم حجرية منحوتة بدقة و بحالة جيدة 
وُجدت فى الواحات الداخلة فى الصحراء الغربية






 و إلى لقاء قريب بإذن الله

----------


## د. أمل

> موضوع جميل وجديد أختى الغالية داوداو
> والمناخ بالفعل أصبح من أكثر المظاهر التى تثير الإنتباه لما طرأ عليه من تغييرات فى الآونة الأخيرة
> موضوع شيق أحسبه من الأهمية ..
> والأخطر أن المناخ يؤثر على حالة الإنسان النفسية..
> يارب ينضبط المناخ لكى تنضبط أمزجتنا
> هههههههه
> متابعة معاكى دكتورتنا العزيزة 
> وشكراً على مجهودك...




      أهلًا يا نــــــدى يا حبيبتى ..
    نورتى المناخ .. شفتى الجو اتحسن أول ما جيتى إزاى ..
 ربنا يسهل و يطلع موضوع مفيد ..
 بس اصبروا علىَّ شوية .. مش معقول اللى حصل على مدى آلاف السنين , أقلبه أنا فى يومين ..
 ده حتى ما يصحش ..

   شكرًا لمتابعتك عزيزتى ..

 :f2:

----------


## د. أمل

للتنبيه فقط : 
       توجد بعض الصور فى الصفحة السابقة ..

 تحياتى ..

----------


## حمادو

> بس اصبروا علىَّ شوية .. مش معقول اللى حصل على مدى آلاف السنين , أقلبه أنا فى يومين ..


دكتورة...
دا معناه إننا يدينا ويديكي طولة العمر هانستنى آلاف السنين ولا إيه؟
 :36 2 27: 

أنا جاي أهدي النفوس بس

----------


## د. أمل

المناخ فى مصر الفرعونية
          كان المناخ فى مصر القديمة حارًا جدًا جدًا و كان الشتاء دافئًا .  و قد أجبر المناخ فى مصر السكان على ارتداء الملابس الخفيفة المسامية الرقيقة المصنوعة من الكتان منذ عصور ما قبل التاريخ , بينما استخدم الصوف و القطن فى عصور لاحقة .


          و تعد المعلومات عن المناخ فى العصر الفرعونى محدودة جدًا . لقد تم عمل دراسات كبرى عديدة و التى ألقت الضوء على المناخ خلال نهايات العصر الجليدى الأخير و بدايات عصر الهولوسين (Holocene) , و لكن الدراسات ذات البحث الدقيق حول المناخ فى عصر الأسرات قليلة جدًا .
          و أيضًا الأبحاث المناخية المتعلقة بأماكن الاستيطان محدودة , حيث أن الأماكن الاستيطانية التى تم تحديدها و التنقيب عنها قليلة جدًا , بسـبب :

     -  نزوح أو هجرة النيل البطيئة و ترسيبه السنوى للطمى , مما أدى إلى دفن أماكن كثيرة تحت أمتار من الطمى و الرمل . فحاليًا توجد أماكن استيطانية عديدة تحت سطح الماء الباطنى أى فى قاع النهر و من المفترض أن تكون قد تعرضت لتدمير هائل .
        يتحرك نهر النيل ببطء جهة الشرق على مر الزمن , لذلك , الأماكن الواقعة على ضفته الشرقية يتم ابتلاعها تدريجيًا بمجرى النهر . و الأماكن التى صمدت و تصدت لحركة النيل التدميرية كانت بطبيعتها واقعة على أرض مرتفعة .

     -  لآلاف السنين استهدف السكان نفس المواقع الاستيطانية مرارًا , طلبًا للأمن , مما أدى إلى تراكم أمتار من الأنقاض الاستيطانية المتعاقبة . و قد أوجد ذلك مشكلة لدى علماء الآثار المهتمين بدراسة مستويات المملكة الحديثة فى منطقة بذاتها .

     -  تجمع حوالى ثلاثة أمتار أو أكثر من الترسبات فى الوادى منذ عصر المملكة الحديثة فأخرت تسجيل هذه الأماكن الاستيطانية و استعادتها .  و قد تم القيام بأعمال جادة حول أماكن الاستيطان مؤخرًا فقط .

     -  بالإضافة إلى أن الأساليب المحدودة للتنقيبات الأثرية المبكرة قد تسببت فى فقدان الكثير من المعلومات .



صورة للنيل بالقرب من الأهرامات فى 1877م
مما يدل على تحركه نحو الشرق 
              حسب بعض التقديرات , كان المناخ فى وادى النيل أثناء المملكة الحديثة مستقرًا إلى حدٍ ما . و رغم أن حالة الجفاف العام التى ظهرت خلال عصر ما قبل الأسرات لم تزل مستمرة , و أن الكثير من البحيرات قد جفت أو أصبحت مالحة , يبدو أن النيل قد ظل على اعتداله .
       من المهم أن نتذكر أن الكثير من المعلومات حول مستوى النيل كانت مستمدة من تقارير تم عملها فى العصر الفرعونى , و من المحتمل أن يكون ثباتها الظاهرى بسبب تغيير أو تزيين للسجلات لأسباب أيديولوجية .

              و قد أوضح علماء المناخ فى تحليلات أكثر تفصيلًا , أن فترات كثيرة من المملكة الحديثة كانت عرضة لنوبات متعاقبة من الانخفاض الشديد لمنسوب المياه فى نهر النيل .
        و قد تكرر انخفاض الفيضان بصورة كارثية على مدى العشرة آلاف سنة الماضية , عادة بمعدل مرة كل  500 : 1000  سنة .  و يبدو أن الانخفاضات الشديدة فى منسوب مياه النيل خلال المملكة الحديثة كانت أثناء الأسرة العشرين .



خريطة لمصر الفرعونية


             فى الدلتا بأكملها , كان الوضع شبيه بالوادى , و لكن بسبب المستنقعات و البحيرات الكثيرة الناتجة من جوارها  للبحر المتوسط , كانت الأرض فى هذه المناطق أكثر صعوبة فى الاستصلاح . و حسب الدراسات المناخية , و تقريبًا فى سنة  3600 ق.م. ثم من  3200 ق.م.: 2940 ق.م.  انخفض مستوى المحيط و تغير مجرى النيل مما أدى إلى ترسب الطمى و انسداد الكثير من القنوات فى الدلتا . و من المعتقد أن بعض القنوات القديمة فى الدلتا وُجدت أثناء المملكة الحديثة ,  و من المحتمل أن هذه القنوات كانت محدودة الاستعمال نظرًا لانخفاض مستوى النيل . و قد كانت مساحة الأرض المتاحة للزراعة فى الدلتا ضعف مثيلتها فى الوادى منذ عصر المملكة الحديثة .



خريطة للقنوات فى الدلتا 
فى مصر الفرعونية


المناطق المظللة تشير إلى المستنقعات فى الدلتا
فى مصر القديمة

               و فى الفيوم انخفض مستوى المياه عدة أمتار فى قناة بحر يوسف نظرًا لتراكم الطمى .  و قد كانت المياه تتدفق فى هذه القناة من نهر النيل إلى منخفض الفيوم لتمد بحيرة قارون بالمياه . و قد تم خفض مستوى المياه فى بحيرة قارون اصطناعيًا فى المملكة الوسطى ثم بعد ذلك بكثير فى عصر البطالمة كوسيلة لاستصلاح الأرض للاستيطان و الزراعة . و كان الانخفاض الطبيعى لمستواها فى نهاية الأسرة  18 سببًا فى جعل المنطقة أقل عمرانًا .

----------


## د. أمل

> دكتورة...
> دا معناه إننا يدينا ويديكي طولة العمر هانستنى آلاف السنين ولا إيه؟
> 
> 
> أنا جاي أهدي النفوس بس


  بس قول "آمين" .. أحرجتنى زمنيًا .. 
  يا ابنى أنا عاملة لكم بُعد زمنى . ما تعرفش الأفلام و الصور ثلاثية الأبعاد , فى المستقبل حيضيفوا البعد الزمنى و تبقى رباعية الأبعاد ..
بس تقول إيه ؟ واحد لسة عايش فى زمن السحتوت مش حيقدَّر الإنجاز , أيام الخروف ما كان ب 200 جنيه  يا مسرف يا مبذر .. إيه البذخ ده ؟ ..
  و لعلمك بقى الموضوع ده مكلفنى جهد و وقت و ورق و لبان .. فبلاش تستعجلونى ..

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*الفاضلة العزيزة دكتورة / داو داو
حقيقى هذا موضوع ممتاز أشكرك عليه ونحن ننتظر الجديد ز
اشكرك ودمت بخير*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

جيت متاخر انا 
بس كتير استفدت من الموضوع 
الف شكر يادكتوره 
وبعدين الناس اللي بتقول تستني مئات السنين 
انتي هتموتي نفسك ولا ايه يادكتوره 
ادينا قاعدين بتابع وعيالنا هتيجي ورانا تكمل

----------


## د. أمل

> *الفاضلة العزيزة دكتورة / داو داو
> حقيقى هذا موضوع ممتاز أشكرك عليه ونحن ننتظر الجديد ز
> اشكرك ودمت بخير*



         سيدى الفاضل الأستاذ " سيد " ..
    شكرًا لإطرائك على الموضوع ..
 و أعتذر بشدة عن تأخرى عن المتابعة و الرد .. 
 بارك الله فيك و لك ..

----------


## د. أمل

> جيت متاخر انا 
> بس كتير استفدت من الموضوع 
> الف شكر يادكتوره 
> وبعدين الناس اللي بتقول تستني مئات السنين 
> انتي هتموتي نفسك ولا ايه يادكتوره 
> ادينا قاعدين بتابع وعيالنا هتيجي ورانا تكمل



     عزيزى "محمد حسين" ..
  آسفة جدًا لتأخرى فى الرد .. 
 و بعدين إنت مالك كده نص كلامك حلو و النص التانى بطَّال .. على رأى نجيب الريحانى ..
 إحسبها بالسنة الضوئية حتلاقينا لسة فى أول دقيقة ..
 مش عارفة إيه الجيل المستعجل ده !!!

----------


## د. أمل

التاريخ المناخى للأرض

      استخدم علماء المناخ تقنيات و دلائل متنوعة لاستحداث التاريخ الماضى لمناخ الأرض . و من خلال هذه المعلومات وجدوا أن درجات الحرارة العالمية فى الجزء الأكبر من تاريخ الأرض , ربما كانت  8 إلى 15 درجة مئوية أكثر دفئًا مما هى علية اليوم . و كانت الفترات الأكثر دفئًا فى المليار سنة الأخيرة من التاريخ المناخى , يتخللها فترات باردة جليدية .

       كانت الفترة من 2 مليون سنة إلى 14000 سنة قبل الآن تُعرف بالعصر الجليدى . خلال هذه الفترة , غطت طبقات كبيرة من الجليد معظم شمال أمريكا و أوروبا و آسيا لفترات طويلة من الزمن . و لم تكن مساحة الجليد ثابتة خلال تلك الفترة . فقد تخلل هذا العصر فترات من تراجع الأنهار الجليدية بسبب ارتفاع درجات الحرارة , يليها زيادة فى الأنهار الجليدية مرة أخرى . و خلال الفترة الأكثر برودة فى العصر الجليدى , ربما كان متوسط درجات الحرارة العالمية  4 - 5 درجات مئوية أقل مما هى عليه اليوم .
  و فترة الدفء و تراجع الأنهار الجليدية الأخيرة مازالت مستمرة , و تُسمى هذه الفترة الزمنية من هذا التراجع  " عصر الهولوسين " أو " العصر الهولوسينى "  .
    هذه التدفئة للأرض و التى تبعها التراجع الجليدى , بدأت منذ حوالى  14000 سنة من الآن , أى 12000 سنة قبل الميلاد . و قد قطعها سريعًا فترة برودة مفاجئة من 10000 سنة ق.م. إلى 8500 سنة ق.م. .
    خمن العلماء أن سبب هذه البرودة المفاجئة , ربما يكون انطلاق المياه النقية المنحصرة خلف الثلوج فى شمال أمريكا إلى شمال المحيط الأطلنطى مما سبب تغيرًا فى التيارات العمودية فى المحيط و التى تبادلت الطاقة الحرارية مع الغلاف الجوى . و عاد الدفء بحلول سنة 8500 ق.م. .
  من سنة 5000 إلى 3000 ق.م. وصل متوسط درجات الحرارة العالمية إلى معدله الأقصى  خلال عصر الهولوسين , و كان 1 -2 درجة مئوية أعلى أو أكثر دفئًا مما هو عليه الآن . و يسمى علماء المناخ هذه الفترة  " المناخ الأمثل " أو " الأمثل المناخى " , و التى بدأت خلالها العديد من الحضارات القديمة العظيمة و ازدهرت .
    فى أفريقيا , كان نهر النيل ثلاثة أضعاف حجمه الحالى مما يدل على وجود منطقة مدارية أكثر اتساعًا .
  فى الفترة من  3000 إلى 2000 سنة ق.م. , ظهر ميل للبرودة . هذه البرودة تسببت فى انخفاض كبير فى مستوى سطح البحر و ظهور عدة جزر (البهاما) و مناطق ساحلية مازالت فوق مستوى سطح البحر حتى اليوم . و تبع ذلك فترة قصيرة من الدفء من 2000 إلى 1500 سنة ق.م. و التى تلاها بعد ذلك فترة باردة مرة أخرى , و كانت درجات الحرارة الأشد برودة من 1500 إلى 750 سنة ق.م.  قد تسببت فى تجديد تراكم الجليد فى الأنهار الجليدية القارية و الأوروبية و فوق جبال الألب , و انخفض مستوى سطح البحر ما بين 2-3 أمتار تحت مستواه الحالى .
  شهدت الفترة من 750 سنة ق.م. دفئًا حتى 150 سنة  ق.م. , و مع ذلك لم يصل الدفء لما كان عليه فى فترة المناخ الأمثل .
    أثناء الإمبراطورية الرومانية , من 150 سنة ق.م. إلى سنة 300 ميلادية , بدأت البرودة من جديد و استمرت حتى سنة 900 م . و فى ذروة هذه البرودة تجمد نهر النيل فى سنة 829 م , و البحر الأسود من 800-801 م  .
   الفترة من سنة 900 م إلى 1200 م  كانت تسمى  " المناخ الأمثل الأصغر" , فقد شهدت المناخ الأدفأ منذ فترة المناخ الأمثل . و تبعها فترة من البرودة و الطقس الأكثر تطرفًا . و وُجدت تدوينات لفيضانات و جدب كبير و تذبذبات كبيرة فى المناخ الموسمى حتى سنة 1400 م  .
  و الفترة من سنة 1550 م إلى 1850 م كانت درجات الحرارة العالمية هى الأكثر برودة منذ بداية الهولوسين , و يطلق العلماء على هذه الفترة  " العصر الجليدى الأصغر" . و خلال هذا العصر الجليدى الصغر كان متوسط درجة الحرارة السنوية فى نصف الكرة الشمالى حوالى درجة واحدة مئوية أقل مما هى عليه اليوم .
  و الفترة الأخيرة من 1850 م إلى وقتنا الحالى , هى واحدة من فترات الدفء العام أو ما يسمى الاحتباس الحرارى العام .






يوضح الرسم البيانى تغيرات درجات الحرارة السنوية العالمية
من سنة 1880 م إلى 2006 م
و تشير المربعات الصغيرة السوداء إلى المتوسط السنوى
 و تشير الخطوط الحمراء إلى المتوسط فى كل خمس سنوات 



أعتذر عن ما قد أسببه من ملل , لكن هذه المعلومات ضرورية لفهم بعض الأجزاء التالية من الموضوع

----------


## د. أمل

> عزيزى "محمد حسين" ..
>   آسفة جدًا لتأخرى فى الرد .. 
>  إحسبها بالسنة الضوئية حتلاقينا لسة فى أول دقيقة ..
>  مش عارفة إيه الجيل المستعجل ده !!!



  السلام عليكم و رحمة الله ..
  بعد هذه المشاركة و التى كتبتها على سبيل الدعابة .. شعرت بالتأنيب خشية أن يختلط الأمر على البعض .. فأردت التوضيح ..
 السنة الضوئية  وحدة مسافات و ليست وحدة زمن .. فهى المسافة التى يقطعها الضوء فى سنة ..

   و شكرًا ..

----------


## د. أمل

من ملخص لمقال لبروساكوف ديمترى بوريسوفيتش .. موسكو  1999
( Proussakov, Dimitriy Borisovich )



الطبيعة و الإنسان فى مصر القديمة



          لقد أصبحت التفسيرات البيئية للتاريخ الاجتماعى محل اهتمام علمى متزايد . و فى هذا الصدد تُعد مصر الفرعونية من أغنى المجالات البحثية الفريدة من نوعها . و يعتبر وادى النيل ضمن أماكن قليلة فى العالم القديم , حيث كان الترابط الوثيق بين الإنسان و الطبيعة عاملًا مؤثرًا فى التنمية الاجتماعية و الاقتصادية . و معلوماتنا عن البيئة فى مصر القديمة تمكننا من البدء فى إنشاء دينامية للأحوال البيئية أثناء ظهور الحضارة الفرعونية , و كذلك خلال تطورها على مدى عدة آلاف من السنين . و فى نفس الوقت لم يتم التقدير الكافى للأهمية و المدى الحقيقى للأحداث الطبيعية التى أثرت فى تاريخ مصر القديمة , و بعبارة أخرى , أن التحولات البيئية لم يسبق أن فسرها العلماء كإحدى الخصائص الرئيسية المؤثرة فى الحضارة الفرعونية . ربما يرجع ذلك جزئيًا إلى إهمال المعلومات ذات الصلة أو استخدام البيانات العلمية المهملة و التى عفا عليها الزمن . و يمثل هذا المقال أول خطوة هامة فى تاريخ أثر البيئة الاجتماعى فى مصر القديمة من الألفية الرابعة قبل الميلاد و حتى الألفية الثانية قبل الميلاد .

          و يعتمد هذا البحث على آخر الاستحداثات لتقلبات درجات الحرارة فى الهولوسين فى نصف الكرة الأرضية الشمالى للبروفيسور V.V.Klimenko   و زملائه ( معهد موسكو للطاقة ) . هذا الاستحداث يوضح لنا أنه بالإضافة إلى الجفاف الشديد فى أواخر الألفية الثالثة ق.م. متبوعًا بسلسلة من فترات الجدب الشديد فى وادى النيل , فقد مرَّ المناخ المصرى خلال العصر الفرعونى بعدة تغيرات هائلة و التى تم تجاهلها حتى الآن . علاوة على ذلك , يمدنا هذا النموذج الحديث من علم المناخ القديم بأفكار جديدة تمامًا عن تأثير التطور التاريخى للحضارة المصرية القديمة بالأحوال البيئية المتعلقة بالمناخ مثل تذبذبات مستوى المحيط و التغيرات فى كمية فيضان النيل أو غيرها .

          النقطة الجوهرية فى تصور تاريخ أثر البيئة الاجتماعى الفرعونى , هى فكرة وجود ثلاث أزمات أو كوارث بيئية مناخية متتالية , و التى أدت إلى التوجهات الاجتماعية و السياسية المدمرة فضلًا عن التغيرات البيئية الكارثية فى مصر .

          الأزمة الأولى و التى أدت إلى ظهور الدولة المركزية فى مصر , ترتبط أولًا بالاجتياح الخلفى للبحر المتوسط و تعديه على دلتا النيل أثناء ارتفاع منسوب مياه المحيطات فى العالم بعد العصر الجليدى . وفقًا لمعظم النظريات الجغرافية المادية , فإن طغيان المياه فيما بعد العصر الجليدى قد اقترب من معدله الأعلى فى الألفية الرابعة ق.م. , بعد نهاية دورة المناخ الأمثل الأطلسى بعدة قرون , و كانت الفترة الأكثر حرارة فى الهولوسين (بارتفاع درجة الحرارة  1.4 درجة مئوية عن الآن ) . فى ضوء استكشافات  D.Stanely  المختصة بطبقات الأرض الحجرية و تكوينها فى دلتا النيل فى الألفية الخامسة ق.م. عندما كان مستوى سطح البحر أقل مما هو عليه اليوم بـ 10 أمتار , كانت الدلتا تبدو جافة (غير غارقة) و قد صلحت تمامًا للزراعة و رعى الحيوانات . و قد جذبت الظروف البيئية المناسبة فى الدلتا فى العصر الحجرى الحديث هجرات كثيرة من الصحراء الغربية و الشرقية , و التى دُفِعت بسبب جفاف شمال أفريقيا الذى بدأ فى أواخر الألفية الخامسة ق.م. .  فى النصف الأول من الألفية الرابعة ق.م. بدا أن التطور الاجتماعى و الاقتصادى فى الدلتا قد تجاوز إلى حد كبير مثيله فى صعيد مصر . بالإضافة إلى ذلك كان من الواضح أن استيطان الوادى فيما قبل التاريخ قد تأخر بسبب فيضانات النيل المرتفعة للغاية , و من جهة أخرى للحالة المعيشية و البيئية التى لم تزل هادئة و مريحة فى المناطق المجاورة لامتداد الفيضان .

          وفقًا لهيرودوت , فى عهد الملوك المصريين الأوائل , كانت الدلتا مغمورة بالكامل , و طبقًا لهذه المعلومات فقد أظهرت المعطيات الآثارية أن الدولة المصرية المبكرة قد نشأت فى الوادى , و من المرجح أن الدلتا قد غُمرت بالاجتياح الكارثى للبحر المتوسط و الذى أثر فى الوضع الجغرافى و السياسى فى مصر .  و يعتبر الانخفاض الكبير فى مساحة الأرض فى شمال مصر أحد الأسباب الرئيسية لأول الأزمات البيئية و الاجتماعية فى الحضارة المصرية القديمة .

          و لتقدير أثر ارتفاع منسوب مياه البحر فوق الدلتا فى الألفية الرابعة ق.م. , تم عمل استحداثات مختلفة لتغيرات منسوب المياه فى الهولوسين و أخذها فى الاعتبار فى هذا البحث .

          و تمدنا هذه الفرضية باحتمالات جديدة تمامًا لتفسير نشأة الدولة فى وادى النيل , و فى الوقت نفسه , تفسير جديد لعملية الأسر الضخم لحوالى  120000 رجلًا فى شمال مصر بخلافة الملك نارمر ( طبقًا لتقديرات  K.Butzer  أكثر من نصف سكان الدلتا ) . هذا الرقم (إن لم يكن رمزيًا) يُعد هائلًا جدًا لنصدق أن سببه كان الحروب القَبَلية , لكنه يبدو طبيعيًا تمامًا لو افترضنا أن الأسرى كانوا لاجئين هاجروا من الدلتا المتدهورة بيئيًا على نطاق واسع باقتراب ذروة الاجتياح المائى المتوسطى . إنها مجرد ظاهرة ديموجرافية يمكن ربطها بأصول نشأة الدولة فى مصر . ففى وقت قصير , و على ما يبدو , لأول مرة فى التاريخ ينمو أحد المجتمعات القبلية المصرية لدرجة أن بقاءه تطلَّب الترتيب الطبقى السريع و الذى أتى فى النهاية برئاسة نارمر لتصل من بين طبقات المجتمع إلى مستوى تشكيل الدولة . و بالنظر إلى حالة الأسرة الحاكمة الأولية فى مصر , و حيث أن النمو السكانى اللازم لتشكيل الدولة لم يكن قياسيًا محليًا , كانت دولة المملكة المبكرة ( الأسرة الأولى و الثانية) نوعًا من النظام الفرعى المتطور داخل الأمة المصرية و كانت تحتل فى البداية منطقة محدودة من مصر لمدة  2-3 قرون , ثم بسطت سيطرتها تدريجيًا على باقى أنحاء البلاد . نصل من هذه النظرية إلى أن المملكة المبكرة لمصر ينبغى أن تُعَرَّف بـ " الفترة الوسيطة " وفقًا للدولة المركزية الناضجة التى لم تقم قبل الأسرة الثالثة . لذلك من الأفضل أن يُصنف النظام الاجتماعى و السياسى المصرى فى ظل الأسرة الأولى و الثانية كدولة مبكرة تفرعية .

          ربما كانت الهجرة الجماعية للسكان من الدلتا الغارقة إلى صعيد مصر محبذة بسبب تحسن الأحوال البيئية فى وادى النيل بعد انخفاض النيل فى العصر الحجرى الحديث , و من المحتمل أن تكون هذه العملية قد انتهت فى بداية الأسرة الثانية و ربما كانت مرحلتها الأخيرة مثبتة بتسجيلات مستوى فيضان النيل فى حجر باليرمو .
          كان لتناقص مستوى و مساحة أراضى فيضانات النيل أثر فى تخفيف الاجتياح الاجتماعى للهجرة الجماعية من جهة , و من جهة أخرى ساعد على تطوير الأراضى المحلية المزروعة على هيئة أحواض فى مناطق فيضان النيل إلى نوع من شبكة الاتصال و المزيد من الاندماج لسكان مصر .



يتبع

----------


## د. أمل

و إلى جانب ارتفاع منسوب المياه العام , شهد عصر ما قبل التاريخ تغيرًا عالميًا فى المناخ . فقد أعقب المناخ الأمثل الأطلسى بأمطاره , انخفاض حاد فى درجة حرارة نصف الكرة الأرضية الشمالى خلال الألفية الرابعة ق.م. , و قد صاحب هذا الانخفاض الظروف القاحلة فى شمال شرق أفريقيا على وجه الخصوص . مع ذلك يجدر الإشارة إلى أنه حتى  3800 - 3700 ق.م.  يعتبر مناخ مصر حارًا و رطبًا نوعًا ما . و حيث أن المناخ المصرى فى ذلك الوقت قد أصبح أكثر جفافًا و ربما شهد ارتفاعًا طفيفًا فى درجة الحرارة عن اليوم , و تبعه نشأة الدولة فى مصر فى ظروف القحط , فقد كان عاملًا مساعدًا فى عدم النضج السياسى المزعوم فى المملكة المبكرة .

          و ظل المناخ المصرى أكثر إمطارًا بحلول  3000 ق.م.  و استمر كذلك حتى  2900 - 2800  ق.م.  و قد تبع ذلك فترة قصيرة من الجفاف و التى بدت متزامنة مع عصر الظلام فى أواخر الأسرة الثالثة . فى وقت ما فى عهد سنفرو , مؤسس الأسرة الرابعة , هطلت أمطار غزيرة فى مصر . هذه الوفرة فى هطول الأمطار كانت مؤشرًا لبداية مناخ أمثل شمالى قطبى و الذى زامنت ذروته حكم الأسرة الرابعة و الخامسة . و قد زوَّد المناخ الدافئ و الممطر النيل بالمياه الكافية بالإضافة إلى الزراعة الوافرة فى فيضان النيل , و كان أحد العوامل الرئيسية للاستقرار النسبى للمجتمع و صمود الدولة المركزية للمملكة القديمة فى مصر .

          من بين عوامل الاستقرار المجتمعى فى المملكة القديمة , كان الانحسار الافتراضى للبحر المتوسط فى الألفية الثالثة ق.م.  قد أخذ مكانًا هامًا . و من البيانات العلمية و المعلومات من المصادر المكتوبة , أمكن لنا أن نلقى بمسألة أن فى زمن الأسرة الثالثة إلى الأسرة الخامسة كان انحسار البحر المتوسط قد خلَّف وراءه مناطق أكثر و أكثر فى الدلتا . و أن هذا الانحسار قد حفز على عودة الاستيطان فى شمال مصر (إضافة إلى النمو السكانى) و ساعد على أعمال الصرف و الزراعة المتسعة فى الدلتا فى النصف الأول من المملكة القديمة . علاوة على ذلك , و مع بداية الأسرة الخامسة , حث تراجع البحر المتوسط الملوك على منح أراضٍ من شمال مصر للمعابد و مسؤولى الدولة , و كان هذا السخاء ربما من أحد أسباب الأزمة السياسية فى أواخر المملكة القديمة .

          و قد صاحب انحدار المملكة القديمة تدهورًا بيئيًا فى مصر.  فى ظل الأسرة السادسة حدث انخفاض عالمى فى درجات الحرارة و بلغ ذروته فى  2055 ق.م. بانخفاض حوالى 0.5  درجة مئوية فى المجمل . و نتيجة لذلك أصبح مناخ شمال شرق أفريقيا أكثر جفافًا . توقف هطول الأمطار و أصبحت الصحارى قريبة من وادى النهر , و بدأت الكثبان الرملية تجتاح سهول الفيضان القابلة للزراعة و غارت المياه الجوفية و مجرى النهر , و بالتالى قلَّت مياه الفيضان . و قد كشفت مصادر أثرية عن تزامن ظواهر أزمة اقتصادية مستفحلة فى مصر فى ذلك الوقت . و سياسيًا كانت المملكة القديمة فى طريقها للإنحلال .

          من الواضح أن العوامل البيئية ليست هى السبب الوحيد فى تفكك المملكة القديمة . فقد بدأ تدهور الدولة المركزية  150 - 200 سنة قبل ذروة هذه الكارثة البيئية الشهيرة و التى تزامنت مع نشأة المملكة الوسطى فى مصر . و هنا يُسمى عصر الفترة الانتقالية الأولى و المملكة الوسطى بعصر الكارثة البيئية و الاجتماعية الثانية فى الحضارة المصرية القديمة .  كانت الفترة الانتقالية الأولى ( بين تدهور المملكة القديمة و نشأة المملكة الوسطى) تتميز بالجفاف الشديد لحوض النيل و انخفاض مجرى النيل لأدنى درجة خلال العصر الفرعونى , و انخفاض شديد فى مستوى بحيرة قارون فى منخفض الفيوم . 
          لقد عاقت الكارثة البيئية و التفكك السياسى فى مصر البنية الأساسية للرى فى البلاد . و يبدو أن المجاعة و الحروب الداخلية قد دمرت بعض المناطق من وادى النيل . و وجد المجتمع المصرى نفسه فى ظروف طبيعية و اجتماعية تتطلب البحث عن خطط مختلفة تمامًا للتأقلم و التنظيم الذاتى . كانت الكارثة البيئية و الاجتماعية الثانية عصرًا من العمل التدريجى و تعزيز تلك الخطط و المبادئ , و المفترق الحضارى بين المملكة القديمة المتدهورة و نهوض المملكة الحديثة " الامبراطورية " .

          و حسب النظرية المقترحة هنا , فإن أحد المراحل الأساسية لعملية إعادة التنظيم هذه , كان الثورة فى تقنيات الرى المتعلقة بشق القنوات التى أوصلت مياه النيل إلى ما يسمى بالأراضى المرتفعة خارج نطاق الفيضان . و قد ورد ذكر هذه القنوات فى الكتابة المصرية فى المرحلة الانتقالية الأولى - فترة أدنى مستوى للنيل فى التاريخ الفرعونى . و هكذا تعتبر هذه القنوات كنوع من رد الفعل تجاه الانخفاض الكارثى لمجرى النيل و طرق لتعويض فقدان معظم الأراضى المنتجة و التى تُروَى طبيعيًا بالفيضان فى وادى النيل .

          بلغت الثورة المائية فى مصر , إبَّان الأزمة البيئية و الاجتماعية الثانية , ذروتها فى عصر الأسرة الثانية عشرة بنظام الرى الفريد من نوعه فى واحة الفيوم و التى سمحت للرى الاصطناعى فى جزء من المناطق القابلة للزراعة فى شمال مصر , بما فى ذلك توفير المياه اللازمة فى سنوات انخفاض النيل . كان لشق القنوات مع شبكة الرى بالفيوم المعتمدة على تجديد مصادر المياه لبحيرة قارون , الفضل فى دعم صمود النظام الاجتماعى و الاقتصادى فى مصر القديمة أمام التغيرات البيئية الكارثية , خاصة , المتعلقة بتأثير المناخ على نظام النيل . و فى نفس الوقت يجب ملاحظة أن الصبغة الخلافية لوجهة النظر الشهيرة بأن منطقة الفيوم المستصلحة حديثًا فى المملكة الوسطى قد اصبحت مصدرًا رئيسيًا لتعزيز الرخاء لمصر ككل , و أظهرت الحسابات أن الأرض المطورة حديثًا فى منخفض الفيوم فى زمن الأسرة الثانية عشرة , كان بالإمكان أن تمد الغذاء ( فى أقصى سعة إنتاجية للمحاصيل) لحوالى 55000  فردًا فقط . و من الواضح أنهم سكان مقاطعة الملوك فى الفيوم و المناطق المجاورة .
          كانت الفيوم الثرية و المستقرة اقتصاديًا , و التى جعلت الملوك على وجه الحصر أثرياء بالمقارنة بأى من حكام المقاطعات , سببًا فى نمو السلطة المركزية . و هذا بدوره لم يدعم فقط عودة مصر من نظام المقاطعات إلى نظام الدولة المركزية , و لكن ربما فسر أحد التوجهات التى ظهرت لنظام اجتماعى سياسى أكثر توحدًا , و الذى كان صفة مميزة للمملكة الحديثة  (الامبراطورية) .


يتبع

----------


## د. أمل

إن آلية توحيد الجهود فى مصر القديمة أثناء الأزمة البيئية و الاجتماعية الثانية يمكن أن يكون كالتالى :  طبقًا لهيرودوت , يلزم 6 أشهر لإعادة ملأ بحيرة قارون للحجم الذى يسمح بالرى الفعلى للمنطقة المطوقة بشبكة الرى لنظام المياه بالفيوم . و من المرجح أن لضمان مورد المياه الكافية للبحيرة , كان يجب حظر حفر القنوات  - و التى تسحب المياه من نهر النيل - على حكام مقاطعات الصعيد من قِبل الملوك .
 و حيث أن السلطة الحقيقية فى مصر القديمة كان يلزمها أن ترتبط بحق ممارسة السيطرة على الرى , كان حرمان حكام المقاطعات من هذا الحق مساويًا لإلغاء أحد الأسس الرئيسية لقوتهم و سيادتهم و التى لم تُستبعد , و لا حتى من قِبل الأسرة الرابعة الأكثر قوة , و دُعمت بالهيكل السياسى الإقطاعى للمرحلة الانتقالية بين المملكتين القديمة و الحديثة . و بالتالى فإن طموح فراعنة الأسرتين الحادية عشرة و الثانية عشرة , إلى السيطرة على البنية التحتية للري فى مصر ربما كان سببًا للحظر النهائى على حكام و ملاك المقاطعات , فضلًا عن تحول النظام السياسى المصرى القديم إلى إدارة دولة من النمط الملكى الأكثر كهنوتية و مركزية فى المملكة الحديثة .
          فى الوقت نفسه , هناك فرضية أن الأحوال المعيشية الأكثر صعوبة فى مصر أثناء تلك الأزمة الثانية , قد دفعت الحكام  ( سواء حكام المقاطعات فى الفترة الانتقالية الأولى أو فراعنة فى المملكة الوسطى ) لأخذ دور فاعل فى الحياة اليومية لرعاياهم . و حسب فرضية   J.Posener  ربما ساهم ذلك فى فقدان المعتقدات المصرية التقليدية فى ألوهية الفرعون و التى كانت فيما سبق صفة غير قابلة للمصادرة فى مذهب الدولة فى المملكة القديمة فى مصر الفرعونية .

          بالعودة إلى علم البيئة القديم , من الضرورى اعتبار أن , فى بدايات الألفية الثانية ق.م. ارتفعت درجات الحرارة العالمية  و بحلول  1800 ق.م.  بلغت الذروة  بارتفاع  1.8  درجة مئوية مقارنةً بالمناخ شديد البرودة فى أواخر الألفية الرابعة ق.م.   هذه الفترة الدافئة تميزت بأعلى معدل للأمطار فى شمال شرق أفريقيا فى الخمسة آلاف سنة الأخيرة . و تبعًا لهذه الزيادة فى هطول الأمطار , كان قياس مياه مجرى النيل قد تضاعف . و جدير بالذكر أن تلك الفترة من الأحوال البيئية المريحة فى مصر قد تزامنت مع العصر الذهبى للمملكة الوسطى  ( الأسرة الثانية عشرة ) .

          غير أن ذلك المناخ الأمثل كان إلى حد ما قصير الأجل , فبمرور عدة عقود بدأ الانخفاض التالى لدرجة الحرارة , و من ثم , ربما عانت مصر فى أواخر المملكة الوسطى , سلسلة من الجفاف الشديد و العجز فى المحاصيل على غرار الفترة الانتقالية الأولى  . و حتى  1680 ق.م. , انخفضت درجة الحرارة العالمية  0.6  درجة مئوية , و منذ ذلك الحين و حتى نهاية المملكة الحديثة تذبذبت درجات الحرارة لتتقارب من قيمتها الحالية . و هكذا كانت الظروف البيئية فى المملكة الحديثة تتميز بثبات مناخى نسبى , و الذى كان أحد الأسباب البيئية الرئيسية للاستقرار الاجتماعى و البيئى خلال حكم الأسرة الثامنة عشرة و التاسعة عشرة , العصر الذى حكمت فيه مصر الشرق .

          و كان انهيار المملكة الحديثة تحت حكم الرعامسة  ( الأسرة العشرين ) مع الأزمة البيئية و الاجتماعية الثالثة فى الحضارة المصرية القديمة .

          كانت نقطة بداية البحث لـ   K.Butzer  هى الرجوع إلى الزيادة التدريجية فى تكوين طمى فيضان النيل , و بالأخص, افتراض أن فى الألفية الثانية ق.م.  كان ترسب الطمى فى وادى النيل متقطعًا بسبب انقطاع الأمطار الموسمية فى أثيوبيا . كان لنقصان الطمى , المخصب الطبيعى للتربة المصرية , تأثير مؤكد على الأراضى الصالحة للزراعة مما خفَّض من جودتها . 
  فى ضوء هذه الفرضية يمكن تفسير البيانات فى بردية ويلبور  ( سجل الأراضى التى تم مسحها و المُجمَّع فى عهد رمسيس الخامس ) مما جعلنا نفترض أن إنتاجية الأراضى الطينية فى مصر قد انخفضت للنصف فى عهد الرعامسة فى المملكة الحديثة . و تطلَّب إنهاك الأراضى مع النمو السكانى ,  تنمية مناطق زراعية إضافية . فمع نقص الأراضى الناتج عن التدهور التدريجى للتربة فى مناطق فيضان النيل , كان العمل المتوسع فى ما يسمى بالأراضى المرتفعة خلال المملكة الحديثة قد اقترن بزراعة الدلتا بأكملها فى عهد رمسيس الثانى , و قد تحسن الوضع فى شمال مصر . و بالرغم من ذلك استمرت الأزمة البيئية الاجتماعية . و باستمرارها لمدة قرون , و تحت ظروف بيئية و اجتماعية مختلفة , كانت الأسس و الآلية للعمل الزراعى فى المملكة الحديثة قد تضررت بصورة لا رجعة فيها .
          و تذكر المصادر المكتوبة أن العجز الشديد فى عائدات المحاصيل لمخازن الدولة , و الفقر الجماعى لأفراد الفلاحين قد أدى إلى الملاحقة الحكومية للمتعثرين فى دفع الضرائب .
          و قد تسبب التدهور الاقتصادى و الاضطراب السياسى فى مصر فى تقويض نفوذ الفراعنة فى آسيا و النوبة . و فى النهاية أدت الأزمة البيئية و الاجتماعية الثالثة إلى انحلال الدولة المركزية المصرية .

          فى الألفية الأولى ق.م. زادت فيضانات النيل و سريعًا ترسب الطمى فى المناطق التى يغمرها الفيضان . و من المرجح أن هذه الظاهرة قد صحبها ارتفاع فى درجات الحرارة فى الفترة من بدايات القرن العاشر ق.م.  و حتى أواخر القرن التاسع ق.م. 
  و من معلومات من المصادر المصرية القديمة المكتوبة أمكننا قياس تراكم الطمى فى الفترة الانتقالية الثالثة - المملكة المتأخرة فى مصر , و الذى بلغ الضعف مقارنةً بالفترة من المملكة القديمة و حتى المملكة الحديثة . و قد كان ترسب الطمى السريع مميزًا لمصر ما قبل التاريخ .
     و فى النهاية من المرجح أن  الحضارة الفرعونية قد نشأت و تطورت خلال فترة محدودة للغاية من التاريخ الجيولوجى و المائى لوادى النيل فى الهولوسين , كما هو واضح من المعدل الأدنى لترسب الطمى فى مناطق فيضان النيل  فى الحقبة التاريخية  .
          فلو كانت مصر نفسها هى هبة النيل , فقد كانت الحضارة المصرية القديمة هبة الفيضان , و أمكنها البقاء فقط فى حالة الترابط الأمثل ( أو قريبًا منه ) بين ارتفاع الفيضان و مستوى أراضى الفيضان , و الذى يوفر مناطق كافية للرى الطبيعى أو على الأقل يُمكِّن من العمل بالوسائل الأكثر بساطة للرى الاصطناعى للأراضى المرتفعة .
 و يبدو أن مثل هذا الترابط قد ثبت و استقر بعد ما يسمى بانخفاض النيل فى العصر الحجرى الحديث فى أواخر الألفية الرابعة ق.م.  و كُسِر فى الألفية الأولى ق.م.  مما أدى إلى انخفاض نظام الرى العامل و تطلَّب من السكان فى مصر المتأخرة إعادة تنظيم إدارى و اقتصادى و تكنولوجى . و يُعتقد أن إعادة التنظيم هذا قد صاحب الانهيار السياسى النهائى لمصر الفرعونية .

----------


## د. أمل

بعد ما وصلنا إليه .. و قبل استكمال الموضوع
لى تعقيب بسيط

إذا كان هناك من يقول أن " مصر هبة النيل "
و من يقول أن " الحضارة المصرية القديمة كانت هبة الفيضان "

فالحقيقة هى " أن مصر و النيل و الفيضان  هم هبة الله سبحانه و تعالى للمصريين "

و كما توقعت , كانت درجات الحرارة فى مصر القديمة أكثر ارتفاعًا مما هى عليه الآن
و إذا كان متوسط درجات الحرارة العالمية مرتفعًا  بدرجة أو أكثر أو أقل , فهذا لا يعنى أن درجة الحرارة فى مصر القديمة كانت أكثر ارتفاعًا عما هى عليه اليوم بنفس القدر .. فنجد الآن حرارة مرتفعة فى بلداننا يقابلها انخفاض فى درجات الحرارة فى شمال الكرة الأرضية .. 
 فلذلك .. من الممكن أن تكون درجات الحرارة فى مصر فى الماضى مرتفعة بقدر كبير عن الآن فى مقابل انخفاض فى درجات الحرارة فى أماكن أخرى على الأرض ..

 و إلى حدٍ ما فهمنا سبب التضارب فى آراء علماء المناخ .. من حيث تنبؤ بعضهم  بمناخ أكثر حرارة , فى حين يرى البعض أننا فى طريقنا إلى عصر جليدى ..

 و إذا كان حلول الجفاف , أو ارتفاع الفيضان و انخفاضه , أو هطول الأمطار أو انقطاعها بسبب تغير فى مدار الأرض أو تغير فى الرياح الموسمية أو ما شابه ..
فالقادر على هذه التغيرات , قادر على مثلها و غيرها 

يقول الله تعالى فى كتابه الكريم على لسان سيدنا نوح :
" فَقُلْتُ اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ غَفَّارًا " (10)
" يُرْسِلِ السَّمَاءَ عَلَيْكُمْ مِدْرَارًا " (11)
" وَ يُمْدِدْكُمْ بِأَمْوَالٍ وَ بَنِينَ وَ يَجْعَلْ لَكُمْ جَنَّاتٍ وَ يَجْعَلْ لَكُمْ أَنْهَارًا " (12) سورة نوح

فما لنا لا نرجو لله وقارًا .. أى لا نعظمه حق عظمته .. فكل شىء بيده .. إذا أراد شيئًا قال له كن فيكون 
فإذا أردنا الخير , علينا بالاستغفار , و بالطبع مع الأخذ بالأسباب

فقد كان أجدادنا يبتكرون طرقًا شتى للتغلب على العقبات التى واجهتهم .. مثل شق القنوات و الترع و إنشاء الخزانات و غيرها 
فكيف بنا فى القرن الحادى و العشرين و مع كل التقدم فى العلوم و التقنيات المختلفة , تتراكم علينا المشكلات و الصعوبات
أرى أن الفارق هو فى تقدير العلم و الاهتمام به

 و إذا كان العالم يتجه لماضينا للاستفادة التطبيقية فى الوقت الحاضر
فنحن أولى بالاستفادة من تاريخنا الغنى بالتجارب و المنفعة

آمل أن نحظى بمن يهتم بصالح مصر و المصريين 
و من يُمكِّنه الله تعالى من إصلاح ما أفسده المفسدون 

و إلى لقاء قريب بإذن الله تعالى

----------


## قلب مصر

:f: مع خالص الشكر والتقدير :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

1000 مبروك مرة تانية أيها المميزة والمتميزة
أيتها الدكتورة الشطورة 
اللى كل مشاركاتها كويسة
هههههه
مبروك يا داوداو
وفرحان إنى بأهنئك للمرة التانية

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*الف مبروك يا دكتورة*

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



الف مبروك dawdaw فوزك بحورس 2010 الفضي

ويا رب من نجاح لنجاح أكبر

في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## اليمامة

مبروك يا دكتورة داو..ألف مبروك
تستحقين كل خير
 :f2:

----------


## د. أمل

> 1000 مبروك مرة تانية أيها المميزة والمتميزة
> أيتها الدكتورة الشطورة 
> اللى كل مشاركاتها كويسة
> هههههه
> مبروك يا داوداو
> وفرحان إنى بأهنئك للمرة التانية



 أخى الفاضل  " أحمد ناصر "

الله يبارك فيك ..
ربنا يخليك و يبارك لك و يكرمك ..
شكرًا جزيلًا على تهنئتك الطيبة و ربنا يديم عليك الفرح .. يا رب

 :f2:

----------


## د. أمل

> *الف مبروك يا دكتورة*



  الله يبارك فيك و لك .. أستاذى الفاضل ..
شكرًا للتهنئة الطيبة ..

 :f2:

----------


## د. أمل

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> 
> الف مبروك dawdaw فوزك بحورس 2010 الفضي
> 
> ويا رب من نجاح لنجاح أكبر
> 
> في رعاية الله،،،



     غاليتى  بــوكى ..
الله يبارك فيكِ و يبارك لك ..
شكرًا حبيبتى على تهنئتك الرقيقة ..
دمتِ بخير ..

 :f2:

----------


## د. أمل

> مبروك يا دكتورة داو..ألف مبروك
> تستحقين كل خير



      الغالية نـــدى ..
    الله يبارك فيكِ و يبارك لك ..
شكرًا يا حبيبتى على تهنئتك الرقيقة ..
دمتِ بخير ..

 :f2:

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*



  أختى الطيبة dawdaw  

تسلم الأيادى الطيبة وتستاهلين كل خير على عطائك المتميز دائما

مبارك عليك الفوز بحورس هذا العام 

ومن نجاح لنجاح يصاحبه التميز والتفوق دائما 

وربنا يبارك لنا فيك 

 





دمتم بخير وسعادة *

----------


## سمر محمد عادل

اختى الحبيبة داوداو الف مبروك
ويارب دايما من نجاح الى نجاح

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

*

ألف مبرووووك دكتورة داوداو

*

----------


## د. أمل

> *
> 
> 
> 
>   أختى الطيبة dawdaw  
> 
> تسلم الأيادى الطيبة وتستاهلين كل خير على عطائك المتميز دائما
> 
> مبارك عليك الفوز بحورس هذا العام 
> ...






أخى الفاضل  " أشرف المجاهد "

ربنا يخليك و يبارك لك .. 
شكرًا جزيلًا للتهنئة العطرة ..
و دمت بكل خير ..

 :36 4 11:

----------


## د. أمل

> اختى الحبيبة داوداو الف مبروك
> ويارب دايما من نجاح الى نجاح




أختى الحبيبة  " سمر "
الله يبارك فيكِ و يبارك لك
شكرًا لكِ حبيبتى لتهنئتك الرقيقة

 :36 4 11:

----------


## د. أمل

> *
> 
> ألف مبرووووك دكتورة داوداو
> 
> *



حبيبتى الغالية " إيمان "

الله يبارك فيكِ و يسعدك  
شكرًا لتهنئتك الرقيقة الطيبة


 :36 4 11:

----------


## فراشة

*المتألقة المتميزة داو داو

ألف ألف مبروك

ويارب دايما متميزة ودايما منورة 

أطيب أمنياتي وأرق تحياتي*

----------


## loly_h

*

الف مليون مبروك

داو ...*

----------


## د. أمل

> *المتألقة المتميزة داو داو
> 
> ألف ألف مبروك
> 
> ويارب دايما متميزة ودايما منورة 
> 
> أطيب أمنياتي وأرق تحياتي*



   الله يبارك فيكِ يا فراشة و يبارك لك ..
   ربنا يخليكِ و يسعدك .. 
    شكرًا على إطرائك الطيب العطر ..
   سعدت بتهنئتك الرقيقة ..
   دمتِ بكل خير ..

 :f2:

----------


## د. أمل

> *
> 
> الف مليون مبروك
> 
> داو ...*



    الله يبارك فيكِ و يسعدك و يبارك لك يا لولى يا حبيبتى ..
   مش لاقية رد يليق بتصميماتك الجميلة اللى أسعدتنا كلنا ..
    سلمتِ و سلمت يداكِ ..


 :f2:

----------


## سوما

> بعد ما وصلنا إليه .. و قبل استكمال الموضوع
> لى تعقيب بسيط
> 
> إذا كان هناك من يقول أن " مصر هبة النيل "
> و من يقول أن " الحضارة المصرية القديمة كانت هبة الفيضان "
> 
> فالحقيقة هى " أن مصر و النيل و الفيضان  هم هبة الله سبحانه و تعالى للمصريين "
> 
> و كما توقعت , كانت درجات الحرارة فى مصر القديمة أكثر ارتفاعًا مما هى عليه الآن
> ...


متميزة جدااااااااااااا يا دكتورة فى أرائك وموضزعاتك .. :xmas 7: 
مبرووووووووووووك تميز الموضوع .. :f2:

----------


## الشحرورة

*الدكتورة الجميلة داوا داوا

مبروووووووووك الفوز يا قمر
بس انتى دكتورة فى ايه لازم نستفيد
هههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يسعدك موضوع جميل


*

----------


## د. أمل

> متميزة جدااااااااااااا يا دكتورة فى أرائك وموضزعاتك ..
> مبرووووووووووووك تميز الموضوع ..




     عزيزتى  " سوما "

         الله يجبر بخاطرك .. ربنا يبارك فيكِ حبيبتى ..
  شكرًا لتهنئتك الرقيقة الطيبة ..
   سلمتِ و دمتِ بكل خير ..

 :f2:

----------


## د. أمل

> *الدكتورة الجميلة داوا داوا
> 
> مبروووووووووك الفوز يا قمر
> بس انتى دكتورة فى ايه لازم نستفيد
> هههههههههههههههههه
> ربنا يسعدك موضوع جميل
> 
> 
> *



         أهلًا بأجمل شحرورة فى الدنيا 

      الله يبارك فيكِ يا حبيبتى و يبارك لك و يسعدك ..
   شكرًا لتهنئتك العطرة  و مرورك الكريم ..
      سلمتِ عزيزتى و دمتِ بكل خير ..

 :f2:

----------


## غريب الدار

الف مبروك أختي داو فوزك على الموضوع و الفكرة المميزة

----------


## د. أمل

> الف مبروك أختي داو فوزك على الموضوع و الفكرة المميزة



   أخى الفاضل  " غريب الدار "
      بارك الله فيك و بارك لك ..
      شكرًا جزيلًا لتهنئتك الطيبة و مرورك الكريم ..
      دمت بكل خير ..

 :f2:

----------

